# Surprise



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

We bought "Surprise", a 1977 Catalina 27 to have a place to decompress, enjoy the wind, and brush up on our sailing skills.

We got an out of water survey and she's sound. With any 34 year old boat, she'll need constant care.

So wish us luck...


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Best wishes. Hopefully you have crawled through and searched every nook and cranny. Not so much to look for flaws, but to become part of your boat and develope a good relationship.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good luck,& happy sailing.marc


----------



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the a advice, we are becoming one with the boat quickly for she is small...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Consider joining the owners association and/or a local fleet. Lots of support to be had.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

febail said:


> Thanks for the a advice, we are becoming one with the boat quickly for she is small...


She may be small but she will bring you huge sailing adventures! Congrats!


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

febail said:


> We bought "Surprise", a 1977 Catalina 27 to have a place to decompress, enjoy the wind, and brush up on our sailing skills.
> 
> We got an out of water survey and she's sound. With any 34 year old boat, she'll need constant care.
> 
> So wish us luck...


Welcome, neighbor! Perhaps we will cross paths.


----------



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

@rabrasi I'll keep my eye for Sandpiper II. For now I'm at Dolphin Marina, but that may soon change...


----------

